# Conversor RS232 - USB



## Felo (Abr 15, 2005)

Estimados...

Mi duda está referida en cómo convertir una señal en protocolo RS232 diseñada para salir vía un DB9, convertirla para que salga por un puerto USB... La idea es que el artefacto que estoy trabajando no tenga un DB9 sino un USB hembra..

Saludos desde Chile...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 15, 2005)

Hola,

Busca algún circuito de aplicación con el integrado PL-2303, es el mas comúnmente usado para ese tipo de conversores.

La hoja de datos la puedes descargar desde aquí:  

http://user.chollian.net/~mines/pl2303.pdf

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Juamir (Feb 15, 2008)

Buenas he estado buscando un conversor de Rs-232 DB9 a USB. El problema es que tengo un lector de huellas digitales APC y deseo capturar la salida del dispositivo por puerto serial para un proyecto donde debo saber que persona entro y a que hora. La parte del software es bastante sencilla ya que solo debo validar si ya entró que no pueda volver a entrar y guardar la fecha y la hora en la que entró, el problema lo consigo al momento de tratar de capturar la información del puerto USB.

Estoy usando Visual FoxPro 9 y se como capturar información del puerto serial con este lenguaje el problema es que no se como hacerlo con USB.

Les agradezco toda la información que me puedan brindar al respecto ya que aquí en Venezuela aparentemente no hay un cable conversor de este tipo disponible en el mercado.

Aquí pueden ver el capturador de huellas digitales: http://sturgeon.apcc.com/techref.nsf/partnum/990-1705A/$FILE/990-1705A_EE.pdf


----------

